# Bear hide.



## cmk86 (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a bear hide in my deep freezer. How long can I safely keep it in their?


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Depend how it is packaged in there. If packaged right 2+ years




Rob


----------



## cmk86 (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Rob. It's not packaged real well, its in a heavy duty black plastic bag. It's been in the freezer since mid Sept. I hope to save enough in the next month or two so I can get it mounted. I would have liked to have it done already but the kids were getting hungry and needed warm clothes. What some people find important is beyond me. Anyway thanks again. I dont want to ruin the hide.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Pull it out of the freezer, give it a good squeeze (a hand made vacuum pack), and put it in another garbage bag.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

If its a frost free freezer the hide will be distroyed.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Groundsize said:


> If its a frost free freezer the hide will be distroyed.




?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


what ever


----------

